# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  سورس کامل یک وبلاگ (vb.net)

## na3er-faraji

با سلام
چند ماه پیش که تازه asp.net یاد گرفته بودم این پروژه رو واسه پایان ترم یکی از بچه ها نوشتم . اگه تو ساختار جدول ها و حتی نوع انتخاب فیلد ها دقت کنید می بینید که بسیار ابتدایی  نوشته شده . اما در عین سادگی حاوی نکات جالبیه که واسه بعضی هاشون وقت زیادی گذاشتم . مخصوصا واسه کسایی که تازه میخان Asp.net رو شروع کنن خیلی مفیده . امیدوارم که استفاده کنید و یک دعایی هم به جون ما بکنید .
اما چند نکته :
برای نصب بانک برنامه تو پوشه setup database فایل setup.bat رو اجرا کنید . من این فایل رو از آقای بهروز راد که تو یکی از سورس هاش گذاشته بود برداشتم و با کمی تغییرات گذاشتم . اما من زیاد با دستورات آشنا نبودم . البته رو کامپیوتر خودم جواب داد . اما اگه شما به مشکلی برخوردید یه پوشه data هست که فایل های دیتابیس توشه . sql server برید یک دیتابیس با نام weblog بسازید . بعد sql رو stop کنید و این فایل ها رو تو پوشه data در محل نصب sql server خودتون paste کنید . یا حق

----------


## ali_yousefian19

swi جان خیلی عالی بود ،
اگه تو صفحه اضافه کردن مطالب از editor استفاده میکردی کولاک میشد.
یه سوال : توی صفحه اصلیت میتونه چند تا پیام بیاد؟(صفحه بندی میشه یا نه؟)

----------


## na3er-faraji

شرمنده بچه ها . من یه مدتی نبودم . در رابطه با سوال آقای یوسفیان باید بگم که بله صفحه بندی میشه . اما در رابطه با ادیتور گفتم من این اولین کارم بود و یک پروژه بود که نیازی به ادیتور نداشت . فکر کنم اگه خودتون رو این برنامه کار کنید و بتونید گسترشش بدید خیلی عالی میشه . چون من فکر نکنم که دیگه وقت این کار رو داشته باشم .

----------


## bashiry

راستی دسترسی افراد ناشناس رو چرا محدود کردی؟

اینطوری فقط افرادی که نام کاربری و کلمه عبور دارن می تونن از سایت بازدید کنند.

----------


## na3er-faraji

آقای بشیری از دسترسی افراد ناشناس فقط به صفحه ادمین جلوگیری شده و برای دسترسی به صفحه اصلی مشکلی ندارن .

----------


## arashkey

من از دوستان خواهش می کنم که یه کار باحال بکنن 
هر کدومشون همین سایت رو بهترش کنن و دوباره تو همین قسمت بزارن
درست من چیز زیادی بلد نیستم و نسبت به دوستان دیگه ای که تو سایت هستند بی سوادم. ولی به سهم خودم این سایت رو تغییر دادم و دوباره کد رو می زارم .
امیدوارم که خشتون بیاد
(می خواستم تریپ نرم افزار های GNU بشه)
تغییراتی که من دادم اینه که اولا تمامی کانکشن استرینگ ها از فایل web.config خونده می شه در ضمن بانک سایت رو تبدیل به sql 2005 کردم تا دیگه لازم نباشه کسی اون قسمت setup کردن رو انجام بده

----------


## arashkey

لطفا دوستان دیگه هم کمک کنند
این می تونه یه کمک واقعی باشه به بقیه
اینم ورزن بعدیش

----------


## sama01

این وبلاگ چند اشکال عمده دارد:
1. سامانه‌ی راهبری مناسبی ندارد. بعضا مسیر برگشتی برای بیننده باقی نمی‌گذارد.
2. چرا از چند master page استفاده کرده‌اید؟ اگر به خاطر تفاوت منوها بوده، اصلا نیازی به این کار نیست.

----------


## na3er-faraji

> این وبلاگ چند اشکال عمده دارد:
> 1. سامانه‌ی راهبری مناسبی ندارد. بعضا مسیر برگشتی برای بیننده باقی نمی‌گذارد.
> 2. چرا از چند master page استفاده کرده‌اید؟ اگر به خاطر تفاوت منوها بوده، اصلا نیازی به این کار نیست.


دوست عزیز من در پست اول هم گفتم . این برنامه بیشتر یک سورس آموزشی محسوب میشه برای کسانی که میخان با asp.net و sql کار کنند . در مورد استفاده از چند master page هم باید بگم که بله به خاطر تفاوت منوها و بنر بالای سایت بوده . آیا شما راه بهتری سراغ دارید ؟
من اینو بیشتر واسه کسانی گذاشتم که تازه میخان asp.net را شروع کنند و دقیقا به مشکلات داخل این برنامه بر میخورن . یه نگاهی اگه به تایپیک ها بندازی میتونی به حرف من برسی .

----------


## sama01

درست است. ولی فکر نمی‌کنم شما قصد داشته باشید آن را در همین جا رها کنید. پس باید کامل‌تر بشه.
در مورد منو هم سعی می‌کنم تا چند روز آینده یک مطلبی ارسال کنم.
ممنون.

----------


## arashkey

> دوست عزیز من در پست اول هم گفتم . این برنامه بیشتر یک سورس آموزشی محسوب میشه برای کسانی که میخان با asp.net و sql کار کنند . در مورد استفاده از چند master page هم باید بگم که بله به خاطر تفاوت منوها و بنر بالای سایت بوده . آیا شما راه بهتری سراغ دارید ؟
> من اینو بیشتر واسه کسانی گذاشتم که تازه میخان asp.net را شروع کنند و دقیقا به مشکلات داخل این برنامه بر میخورن . یه نگاهی اگه به تایپیک ها بندازی میتونی به حرف من برسی .


برای رفع این مشکلات چه راه حلی رو پیشنهاد می دید
در ضمن اگر من بخوام نمونه پروژه های دیگه رو هم بذارم تو همین پست بزارم ، یا تو یه پست جدید بزارم تا خلط مطلب نشه و هر پروژه رو جداگانه مورد بحث قرار بدیم

----------


## na3er-faraji

دوستان عزیز یک سری امکانات به این وبلاگ اضافه شده که به زودی واسه دانلود میزارم . اگه شما هم برنامه خاصی دارید لطفا در یک تایپیک جداگانه بزارید

----------


## arashkey

همینه 
تو نیکی کن در دجله انداز ، ببین بقیه چقدر دعات می کنن
فقط برای گزاشتن اون سایت تو اینترنت یه مشکلی هست. چون اون یه پروژه دانشجویی بود و من فقط نویسندش بودم باید از طرف هم بپرسم که آیا راضی هست کد رو در سایت قرار بدم. اینه که تا چند روز آینده تکیفش معلوم می شه.

----------


## mohandesan

سلام جناب swi راستش من برنامه شما را کاملا بررسی کردم ولی قسمتی که وقتی روی ایکن ویرایش مطلبمی زنیم در صفحه جدید مطلبی که مربور به آن بوده توی تکست ها نمایش داده میشه شما از یک تابعی به نام application استفاده کردین ولی من هر کاری می کنم نمی تونم مقدار اون تابع را به فرم بعد بفرستم در ضمن من هم از ajax و هم از ادیتور استفاده می کنم به نظرتون مشکل از ایناست لطفا کمک کنیدخیلی فوریه

----------


## sudy3090

تشکر می کنم از شما و امثال شما که برای ارتقا سطح علمی بچه ها این کار پسندیده را انجام می دهید. من که دعاتون کردم.
می خوام یک سایت معرفی کنم که به راحتی کدهای ویبی را به سی شارپ و بر عکس تبدیل می کنه برای اونایی که مثل من وی بی بلد نستن این راه خوبی که از پروژه بهتر استفاده کنند کافی است کدای وی بی را کپی کنید و در این سایت پیست کنید و روی کانورت بزنید تا کد سی شارپشو بتون بده.
http://labs.developerfusion.co.uk/co...to-csharp.aspx

----------


## menosoft

> swi اگه تو صفحه اضافه کردن مطالب از editor استفاده میکردی کولاک میشد.
> )


با سلام  و قبولی طاعات
 دوستان من یکم روی این وبلاگ کارکردم وبه بعضی از صفحات آن Editor اضافه کردم
همچنین در تغیر رمز عبور یه مشکل داشت که رفع شد

با تشکر

----------


## menosoft

با سلام و قبولي طاعات

دوستان اين وبلاگ در جستجو گوگله مشكي داره يا گوگل مي تونه به مطالب داخل ِDatabase 
Index بشه 
با تشكر

----------


## aynehband

RSS رو هم اضافه کنید ، خوب مبشه. اما سعی کنید که برای هر category یه RSS جداد هم بده.

----------


## hadiit

> من شنیدم نرم افزاری جهت تبدیل این دو زبان به هم است کسی اسمشو نمیدونه


VB Net to C Sharp Converter

اين هم لينك دانلود:
http://dl.kamyabonline.com/download/...0Converter.exe

----------


## hadiit

اين هم آدرس سايت:
http://www.developerfusion.com/tools.../csharp-to-vb/

----------


## jingiliboyz

میشه بگید user name  و password برای ورو چیه ؟ :متفکر:

----------


## earse+erse

سلام من این زبانی که شما می نویسین رو حالیم نمیشه حالا من با این وبلاگی که شما نوشتید باید چی کار کنم؟

----------


## Ali0Boy

سلام دوستان
ببخشید من تازه کارم و حدود یک ماهه که Asp رو شروع کردم اونهم به صورت تئوری
دوستان من وقتی پروژه ای ایجاد می کنم یه فایل دسترسی هم خود ویژوال استادیو برای اجرا و نمایش سورس در خودش ایجاد می کنه ولی من هرچی گشتم چیزی توی این فایل ندیدم و میخواستم بدونم چطور این سایت رو روی localhost ببینم و چطور هم در VS بازش کنم؟!
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.  :چشمک:  :اشتباه:  :تشویق:

----------


## koodzar

با سلام
دوستان من تازه شروع کردم و یه سوال مبتدی دارم وقتی میخایم یه پروژه دانلود شده رو اجرا کنیم ایا باید open web siteرو بزنیم یا open projectواین که اگر نکته دیگه ای هم داره لطف کنید

----------


## صادق صدقی

> با سلام
> دوستان من تازه شروع کردم و یه سوال مبتدی دارم وقتی میخایم یه پروژه دانلود شده رو اجرا کنیم ایا باید open web siteرو بزنیم یا open projectواین که اگر نکته دیگه ای هم داره لطف کنید


 
سلام
منو یاده اولایی که ASp رو شروع کردم انداختی
شما رویه Open WebSite کلیک کن
بعد پوشه اصلی که فایلهای پروژه هست آدرس بده

بعد که بخوای Save کنی یا Build کنی یا پروژه رو ببندی ازت سوال می کنه که می خوای یک فایل Solution با پسوند Sln واست ایجاد کنه که بعد از اون نخوای Open Web Site کنی
تویه Recent Project هات میاد و می تونی از پوشه پروژه تویه My Document ->Project بازش کنی

---------------------------
التماس دعا :قلب:  :لبخند:

----------


## debugger

یه نفر اینو به csharp تبدیل کنه دیگه محشر میشه

----------


## hakan648

برای تبدیل میتونید از نرم افزارهایی که معرفی شد ( تحت ویندوز ) استفاده کنید که میتونن یک پروژه رو بطور کامل تبدیل کنند !!!
لینک دانلود
موفق باشید ...

----------


## ahp_online

سلام
چطور میشه بانک اطلاعاتی این پروژه که با sql2005 می باشد رو با SQL2008 تبدیل کرد؟؟

----------


## mega08

user & pass in chiye ?   :متفکر:

----------

